# Female EDP stabs Florida deputy in neck.



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

A few things in this video to MMQB. 






Body camera video released by the St. Lucie County Sheriff’s Office Friday showed the moment a 22-year-old deputy was stabbed in the neck. Authorities said Deputy Cody Colangelo of the St. Lucie Sheriff’s Office responded to a call Wednesday evening in St. Lucie County following reports of a rollover crash. When Colangelo arrived at the site, he discovered the car was empty. The sheriff’s office said witnesses told Colangelo the driver, later identified as 21-year-old Leigha Michelle Day, exited the crashed vehicle and ran down an embankment. In the video, Colangelo and Day can be seen having a brief exchange. During a Thursday press conference, the sheriff’s office described Day’s behavior as “emotional.” Moments later, Day suddenly turned around and stabbed Colangelo in the neck with a knife, just missing his carotid artery, the sheriff’s office. During the press conference, Colangelo was commended for saving his own life after he applied pressure to his neck wound. St. Lucie County Sheriff Ken Mascara said the deputy survived the stabbing by the “grace of God.” “We are so thankful for the doctors and nurses at Lawnwood Hospital for the great care they have provided Deputy Colangelo. He is home and resting comfortably,” Chief Deputy Brian Hester said. “We also want to thank our community for the outpouring of support.”


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Surprise


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I'm not saying the Deputy shouldn't still have been alert and cautious, but I think I can see a couple of things that may have distracted him. I'd seen this video before, it's scary, but educating.


----------

